# No Attic Access



## Frustrated Owner (Apr 30, 2021)

Purchased new home March of 2020. 3000 sq feet. Supposedly built to IRC 2015.  

Builder told us that they aren't doing attic accesses any more.

IRC 2015 R807.1 Attic access begins with the phrase "*Buildings with combustible ceiling or roof construction* shall have an attic access opening to ...."

The other conditions (30" clearance and 30+ sq feet) are met.

So, I'm trying to discern if there IS a requirement for the access?  The ceiling is drywall and the roof type is clay tile. But most everything in between is wood (combustible without ambiguity).

Thoughts?


----------



## cda (Apr 30, 2021)

one story house??

Strange no hatch or door?


I am guessing

No equipment in the attic area?

Attics to me now a days do not look anything likr


----------



## cda (Apr 30, 2021)

Wonder how the insulated it,, without access.

add one if you want access?

Do your neighbors have an access??


----------



## Inspector Gift (Apr 30, 2021)

It's required and enforced here.   I listen to the builders complaints, explain the code and reasons, then kindly tell them to provide the access.  No access, no pass.


----------



## redeyedfly (Apr 30, 2021)

Inspector Gift said:


> It's required and enforced here.   I listen to the builders complaints, explain the code and reasons, then kindly tell them to provide the access.  No access, no pass.


They complain because they don't want to pay for the detailing to maintain insulation/air barrier/vapor barrier.  They wouldn't complain if you could still just put a piece of gyp over a hole in the ceiling.  
Access is still required and they need to include the cost in their bid and quit complaining.


----------



## Frustrated Owner (Apr 30, 2021)

cda said:


> one story house??
> 
> Strange no hatch or door?
> 
> ...


Single story home. No equipment beyond ductwork/electrical in attic. 

Would not be useful for storage (trussed), but would be useful for inspecting condition of roof, insulation, water leak checks, etc. 

I suspect that since the word *combustible* is a qualifier that the real purpose of the access is for the fire department if there were a fire.


----------



## cda (Apr 30, 2021)

Frustrated Owner said:


> Single story home. No equipment beyond ductwork/electrical in attic.
> 
> Would not be useful for storage (trussed), but would be useful for inspecting condition of roof, insulation, water leak checks, etc.
> 
> I suspect that since the word *combustible* is a qualifier that the real purpose of the access is for the fire department if there were a fire.



No, They like to cut holes in the roof!!!!

Plus sometimes, you can never find it!!!

Still wonder how they insulated it???????


----------



## linnrg (Apr 30, 2021)

is there a large gable end vent that is removable?


----------



## ICE (Apr 30, 2021)

_R807.1 Attic access. Buildings with combustible ceiling or roof construction shall have an attic access opening to attic areas that have a vertical height of 30 inches (762 mm) or greater over an area of not less than 30 square feet (2.8 m2). The vertical height shall be measured from the top of the ceiling framing members to the underside of the roof framing members. _

The electrical code requires a junction box to remain accessible so if there are any junction boxes located in an attic there shall be access to that attic.


----------



## cda (Apr 30, 2021)

Wonder if there is attic access, just has not found it???


----------



## Frustrated Owner (Apr 30, 2021)

cda said:


> No, They like to cut holes in the roof!!!!
> 
> Plus sometimes, you can never find it!!!
> 
> Still wonder how they insulated it???????





linnrg said:


> is there a large gable end vent that is removable?


There are supposed to be two gable vents... They forgot to install them.  They have promised to do so.

There being no other vents visible, I am more than a bit concerned about ventilation. The two missing vents are only about 18 x 24" each for a total of 6 sq ft NFA.... on a 3,000 sq ft house, which should have about 20 sq ft NFA. But my potential "mold factory" attic is the subject of a different post, which I haven't done yet.


----------



## cda (Apr 30, 2021)

Frustrated Owner said:


> There are supposed to be two gable vents... They forgot to install them.  They have promised to do so.
> 
> There being no other vents visible, I am more than a bit concerned about ventilation. The two missing vents are only about 18 x 24" each for a total of 6 sq ft NFA.... on a 3,000 sq ft house, which should have about 20 sq ft NFA. But my potential "mold factory" attic is the subject of a different post, which I haven't done yet.



Does your roof peak have ridge vents??


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 30, 2021)

Sometimes when their are trusses you don't have the 30" between the top of the ceiling joists and the lowest truss member.


----------



## Frustrated Owner (Apr 30, 2021)

cda said:


> Does your roof peak have ridge vents??


No.


Rick18071 said:


> Sometimes when their are trusses you don't have the 30" between the top of the ceiling joists and the lowest truss member.


That is not the case here.

Also, I believe someone asked if any neighbors have them. One builder, small neighborhood, 40 houses, 3 models. No attic access.


----------



## cda (Apr 30, 2021)

Frustrated Owner said:


> No.
> 
> That is not the case here.
> 
> Also, I believe someone asked if any neighbors have them. One builder, small neighborhood, 40 houses, 3 models. No attic access.



Suggest you call and talk directly to the building offical for the city

Ask them the direct question does his city require attic access

Besides insulating wonder how the inspector does a final inspection of her attic area??


----------



## Chook (Apr 30, 2021)

Frustrated Owner said:


> There are supposed to be two gable vents... They forgot to install them.  They have promised to do so.
> 
> There being no other vents visible, I am more than a bit concerned about ventilation. The two missing vents are only about 18 x 24" each for a total of 6 sq ft NFA.... on a 3,000 sq ft house, which should have about 20 sq ft NFA. But my potential "mold factory" attic is the subject of a different post, which I haven't done yet.


If the gable vents have louvers and/or screens (likely both) you'll have much less than 6 sq ft of NFA.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 30, 2021)

Inspector Gift said:


> It's required and enforced here.   I listen to the builders complaints, explain the code and reasons, then kindly tell them to provide the access.  No access, no pass.


And how do you access J boxes and ductwork?


----------



## tbz (May 3, 2021)

From what I am reading this is a hone owner not an inspector.  

So inspection was done already if they are in the home, my question is, is Texas a statewide adoption of the IRC or Local Home Rule, thus is that area under a specific code or not and if so, is it a builders option and self inspection area?  Don't know just asking. 

Last time I checked insulation is installed before sheetrock, thus all that needs to be provided is a sturdy ladder, just like if they were looking through a access hole with one small section of BATT insulation out, inspector looks through the hole and then watches the last section go in.  Inspection Done.
Then sheet rock.  If you are blowing insulation in that might be different, but around here I can't even stage the sheetrock in the building before getting a insulation inspection on a new home without the local inspectors getting upset.  Something about blocking wall access and viewing everything. 

Sounds like there is no equipment or duct work in the attic, and if not a combustible roof with tile, thus no access needed.

If the electrician did their job right there is also no need for any boxes in the attic, thus no need to get in attic.

Wanting and needing are 2 different things, as to no ridge vent, not sure I would do a roof without a ridge vent, JMO, but that is a simple fix and end louvers for venting, cross winds are nice.

A trend has been being pushed to keep people out of the attics so as to not mess with the R-Values in some areas around here, 

My biggest concern is if for some reason an animal gets in the attic, then what?


----------



## cda (May 3, 2021)

tbz said:


> From what I am reading this is a hone owner not an inspector.
> 
> So inspection was done already if they are in the home, my question is, is Texas a statewide adoption of the IRC or Local Home Rule, thus is that area under a specific code or not and if so, is it a builders option and self inspection area?  Don't know just asking.
> 
> ...



Texas each city can adopt a code

County areas some are supposed to fall under IRC


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 3, 2021)

Sounds like it's required if combustible attic material (wood trusses) and access to j-boxes, unless amended. I always heard the requirement came from fire fighters and the access has to be assessable. Minimum size 22x30 fits between trusses at 24-inch OC, but 30-inches of headroom can be problematic with truss construction. 

An attic access is on my check list, is it on yours?


----------



## ADAguy (May 4, 2021)

Always


----------

